# Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Mikula)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Little trip down memory lane. Few of my favorite pics from my F0 Mikula breeding groups. I am enjoying this trip down memory lane...

Mikula Group Nyatzi (125 gallon)



























Mikula Group Tau (240 gallon)



























Honorable mention to Tsididi who snuck in a successful spawn under Tau's nose after I moved him to the 240 :lol:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

How can you not enjoy that trip down memory lane. Do you still maintain any semblance of the group.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As always I enjoyed both your pics and advice so it's nice to stroll down memory lane!


----------



## KitumbaKing (Sep 22, 2018)

That was a beautiful colony. I remember reading a lot of your posts on another site. I have had my group for 6 years now and still love them. Beauty, low maintenance, peaceful fish.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

smitty said:


> How can you not enjoy that trip down memory lane. Do you still maintain any semblance of the group.


Hey smitty,

No, I got out of the hobby completely when we moved from Indiana to SW Florida about four years ago. The only cichlids I play with now are ones I catch while fishing in the local canals down here. Been having a blast with the Peacock Bass.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Deeda said:


> As always I enjoyed both your pics and advice so it's nice to stroll down memory lane!


Thanks Dee. I had a lot of photos out on the web. Many of them were ranked pretty high on Google. Then I messed around with my Flickr account and deleted most of them 

I regret that.

Thought I'd start putting few of my old favorites back up.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

KitumbaKing said:


> That was a beautiful colony. I remember reading a lot of your posts on another site. I have had my group for 6 years now and still love them. Beauty, low maintenance, peaceful fish.


Yep, that old site went through some hard times. It's implosion was inevitable. Too bad.

Definitely peaceful fish. I put a couch in front of my breeding groups and would chill out and just watch them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Gorgeous fish and photos. Funny enough, your photos inspired me to seek on some Mikula... which I finally managed to get some two years ago. I've been in the cichlid hobby since around 1980, but never kept frontosa. But I've got a group now, in a 220 gallon aquarium, and love them.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I miss your a Mikula, and mine. Remember when we were the first few to have them? Good times!


----------



## Muir (7 mo ago)

Wow this post was a blast from the past! 
I remember the ole Cyphos days. 

FloridaGirl do you still have your set up? 
I remember picking up that Tropheus Ikola colony from you back in High School and trading some Peacocks/Haps for some Mikula Fry. Hope your well! I still think about that sick 220 you had to this day🤘🏼


----------

